# My nextar mp3 Is not showing up on the computer!!!



## LunarFox (Nov 5, 2012)

Ive spent hours on my Dell laptop (Inspiron 6000) trying to find the file for the nextar mp3 player and It doesnt want to show up!!The computer makes a weird noise when something is plugged in and the computer is doing that each time I plug It in. I am getting really frustrated and starting to loose my patience with the stupid thing. I really need some help with this thing.


----------



## nuber43 (Jul 4, 2011)

Try this thread. http://forums.techguy.org/multimedia/1026940-solved-nextar-mp3-player-not.html

Problem is probably that the Mp3 player doesn't have drivers that suit your OS.


----------

